# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  JT-kuvat

## JT

Räväytetäänpäs ilmoille tämmöinen 280 uuden kuvan satsi. Ajanpuutteesta ja kuvien käsittelystä johtuen ensimmäiset kuvat löytyvät viime joulukuulta alkaen tästä. Tämän vuoden kuvia voi katsella tammikuulta ja helmikuulta sekä tuoreimmat kuvat maaliskuulta. Lisäksi teemapuolelle on lisätty kuvasto Nuuksion kierros.

Olkaapi hyvät  :Smile:

----------


## JT

Täällä vielä lisää kuvia viime perjantailta (16.3.) Lauttasaaren ja Kampin väliltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täällä vielä lisää kuvia viime perjantailta (16.3.) Lauttasaaren ja Kampin väliltä.


Varsin mainio kuvasarja. Kiitos JT!
Nimenomaan arkisia kuvia tulee ottaa. Juuri se tekee JT-kuvista erityisen tärkeitä. Moni meistä "sortuu" keskittymään kaikenlaiseen poikkeukselliseen ja jälkikäteen vain poikkeuksien esittäminen ikään kuin vääristää historiaa. On myönnettävä, että minä itse joskus sorrun siihen erikoistilanteiden kuvaamiseen turhan suurella painotuksella...

----------


## JT

> Varsin mainio kuvasarja. Kiitos JT!
> Nimenomaan arkisia kuvia tulee ottaa. Juuri se tekee JT-kuvista erityisen tärkeitä. Moni meistä "sortuu" keskittymään kaikenlaiseen poikkeukselliseen ja jälkikäteen vain poikkeuksien esittäminen ikään kuin vääristää historiaa. On myönnettävä, että minä itse joskus sorrun siihen erikoistilanteiden kuvaamiseen turhan suurella painotuksella...


Kiva, että kelpaa :Very Happy:  Itselleni kuvausharrastus on vielä melkko uusi laji, joten pyrin kuvaamaan ns. pohjat itselleni ja siksi tulee otettua paljon "tavallisia" kuvia, jotta mahdollisimman monta bussia saisi kuvattua...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jep. Itse olen allekirjottaneen kanssa ollut muutamia kertoja kuvailemassa. Hyviä kuvia tältä herralta tulee..  :Smile:

----------


## JT

Tuoreimmat kuvat perjantailta ja lauantailta löytyvät vielä maaliskuun kansiosta.

----------


## JT

Huhtikuisia kuvia ilmaantuu aika ajoin tähän kansioon, jossa näin alkaisiksi kuvia mm. Pohjois-Espoosta.

Hyvää pääsiäistä kaikille :Exclamation:

----------


## b10m55

JT:n kuvia onkin jo kehuttu. Hienojen otosten lisäksi itseäni miellyttää erityisesti viimeisimpien kuvien yhteydessä olevat tekstit, jotka ovat ikään kuin pieniä tarinoita. Ne syventävät hienosti kuvan sanomaa ja selvitykset esim. Concordian autokierroista kertovat elävästi siitä miten liikennöinti sujuu. 

Voin kuvitella, kuinka joku historioitsija 30 vuoden päästä pähkäilee, millaista oli vaikkapa Espoon bussiliikenne 2000-luvun alkupuolella. Toivottavasti tutkijalla silloin on käytössään tämäntapaisia kuvia teksteineen. Virallisista asiakirjoista ei koskaan saa irti tällaista arkitunnelmaa ja tietoja käytännön järjestelyistä.

----------


## JT

Uusi kuvasatsi totutusta tavasta poiketen Pohjois-Suomesta käytännössä Ylläkseltä ja Oulusta.

----------


## JT

Huhtikuun loput kuvat alkaen tästä.

----------


## JT

Myöskin meikäläisen 1g-kuvastoon on keräänynyt satsi toukokuisia kuvia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myöskin meikäläisen 1g-kuvastoon on keräänynyt satsi toukokuisia kuvia.


Mukavia kuvia jälleen kerran. Kiitos niistä!

----------


## JT

Vielä pieni erä toukokuun lopusta.

Kesäkuun kuvia talviliikenteen viimeiseltä päivältä sekä kaikkein uusimmat kuvat täällä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jälleen paketti laadukkaita otoksia..  :Smile:

----------


## JT

Eilisen päivän kuvapaketti kesän arkiliikenteestä.

----------


## JT

Kuvia viime viikolta 7.-8.6. täällä mm. linjalta 99.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuvia viime viikolta 7.-8.6. täällä mm. linjalta 99.


Kiitos JT jälleen kerran aurinkoisen piristävistä kuvistasi!

----------


## JT

Kesäkuun loput kuvat: Vko 24, vko 25 ja vko 26. Hieman uudempia Tampereelta ja Turusta.

----------


## Suntikka

Kyllä on taas KOMEITA kuvia  :Smile:

----------


## Hujis

Jep jep, kuvateksteineen oikein mukavaa katseltavaa! Meinasin itsekkin tuossa reilun viikon päästä sännätä pois Helssinkistä katselemaan keskisen Suomen ihmeellisyyksiä 8)

----------


## Waltsu

Tämän kuvan autot on kylläkin väärin pysäköity - kieltomerkki näkyy aivan kuvan vasemmassa laidassa varoitusmerkin alla. Ja kieltäähän jo pysäkkimerkkikin pysäköinnin! Rakennustyömaan alle jääneet invapaikat lienee siirretty kadunpätkän alkuun päätellen neliskanttisesta liikennemerkistä ja lisäkilvestä.

Ongelmana on vain se, ettei asia kiinnosta pysäköinninvalvontaa eikä bussinkuljettajillakaan riitä intoa ilmoittaa työympäristön väärinkäytöstä.

----------


## JT

Minusta tuossa 420:n pysäkin ympäristössä oli parkkiruutuja koko korttelin verran aina Brahenkadulle saakka (poislukien Wiklundin edessä oleva remontti). Ruuduista päättelin, että pysäköinti on laillista - enpä kyllä kyseistä liikennemerkkiä äkännyt tarkistaa...

----------


## NK

> Ongelmana on vain se, ettei asia kiinnosta pysäköinninvalvontaa eikä bussinkuljettajillakaan riitä intoa ilmoittaa työympäristön väärinkäytöstä.


Kyllähän se taitaa olla niin, että asiasta on ruikutettu pysäköinninvalvontaan, pysäkkien siirrosta lähtien, niin kuljettajien kuin työnjohdonkin toimesta. Se ei vain riitä, että valvojat käyvät tyyliin kerran päivässä lätkimässä lappuja laseille. Pitäisi päivystää päivät pitkät ko. pysäkeillä ja tarjoilla pieniä päivää piristäviä laskuja lainrikkojille.

Onneksi kuljettajat ovat valtaosin fiksua porukkaa ja eivät hievahdakkaan paikaltaan ennen lähtöaikaa. Jos hyvä tuuri käy niin joku väärin pysäköinyt pikkuautoilija saa odotella bussin takana nalkissa hetken, jos toisenkin  :Smile:

----------


## JT

Heinäkuisia kuvia Pääkaupunkiseudulta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaivokselassa näköjään sitten on jo HelBinkin uusia. Kuvan 1130 tekstissä puhutaan kahdesta uudesta HelBin teli-Volvosta, mutta tässä viestissä kerrotaan, että niitä tulee kolme. Tiettävästi kolmas on tulossa h18:n vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan sopimukseen, mutta se tulee liikenteeseen jo syksyksi.

Vielä odotellaan Veolioita. Nehän ovatkin kaikkein mielenkiintoisimpia, kun niiden kokonaismäärästä ei ole täällä esitetty selvää käsitystä.

----------


## JT

> Kaivokselassa näköjään sitten on jo HelBinkin uusia. Kuvan 1130 tekstissä puhutaan kahdesta uudesta HelBin teli-Volvosta, mutta tässä viestissä kerrotaan, että niitä tulee kolme. Tiettävästi kolmas on tulossa h18:n vuodenvaihteessa alkavaan sopimukseen, mutta se tulee liikenteeseen jo syksyksi.


Käytin lähteenä tätä sun viime vuoden viestiä mutta siinä kai sitten tiedot syksyllä tulevista HELB:n teli-Volvoista on väärää/vanhentunutta. Kohtahan noita uusia Volvoja pitäisi myös HELB:n varikolle ilmestyä - Kaivokselassa taisi viimeksi kun kävin katsomassa olla HELB:n kaksi 13 metristä ja yksi teli. 510:llehän uudet telit sijoittuvat.

----------


## JT

No nyt on vihdoin päästy kotia ja on aika purkaa tunnelmat Englannista, jossa päästiin kokemaan myös se aito englantilainen rankkasade sekä Keski-Suomesta muutamien kuvien kera alkaen tästä.

----------


## JT

Elokuukin pyörii jo täyttä häkää ja satsi kuvia on karttunut kuvastooni ja lisää imestynee kun nyt viimein säätkin näyttävät suosivan ulkoilua. Eli täällä tähän astiset otokset.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Elokuukin pyörii jo täyttä häkää ja satsi kuvia on karttunut kuvastooni ja lisää imestynee kun nyt viimein säätkin näyttävät suosivan ulkoilua. Eli täällä tähän astiset otokset.


Kiitettävän värikkäät ja monipuoliset joukkoliikennekuvat jälleen kerran. Useita kuvissa esiintyviä uutuuksia en livenä ole ennättänyt edes nähdä.

----------


## Jazu

Kutter

Oi niitä aikoja  :Very Happy:   Vielä on tuokin Suomen puolella näköjään.

----------


## vko

> Elokuukin pyörii jo täyttä häkää ja satsi kuvia on karttunut kuvastooni


Tämän kuvan kuvatekstissä on kyllä virhe, auto 723 oli ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla edellisenä iltana 6.8. linjoilla 42 & 20N.

----------


## JT

YTV:n ja HKL:n syysliikenteen aloitusta esittävä kuvakooste löytyy täältä, jossa mukana myös muutama kuva kaukoliikenteestä mainittakoon Paunun uusi #7. Helsingissä ei onneksi tullut vettä tipan tippaa vaikka pilvet näyttivätkin uhkaavílta. :Smile:  

Ja vielä muutama kuva viime päiviltä jos jotakuta kesäliikenne vielä jaksaa kiinnostaa...

----------


## JT

Kesäkin on jo vaihtunut syksyksi, mutta lisäsin kuvastooni vielä satsin elokuun lopun kuvia. Ensimmäiset kuvat tosin on kuvattu jo 13.8. alkaen...

----------


## JT

Syyskuisia, mutta vielä ainakin hyvin kesäisiä kuvia
on kertynyt kuvastooni reilun viikon ajan mm. Tikkurilasta ja Länsiväylältä ja lisää toki tipahtelee ajanmyötä...

----------


## JT

Meikäläisenkin osalta lokakuun kansio on avattu ja lisää tulee mikäli valoa riittää. :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyviä kuvia jälleen kerran!

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kyllä sitä valoa ainakin päivisin riittää.. :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä sitä valoa ainakin päivisin riittää..


 :Idea:  

Sinulla kun on tätä tietoa, niin samalla voit varmaan kertoa, mihin aikaan ihmiset pääsääntöisesti ovat töissä tai opiskelemassa. Ja jos vastaaminen tuntuu olevan liian helppoa, niin samalla varmaan myös kerrot, kuinka paljon vähemmän on (potentiaalista kuvattavaa) liikennettä lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin - silloin kun valoa riittää ja monilla on vapaata edellämainituista asioista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Sinulla kun on tätä tietoa, niin samalla voit varmaan kertoa, mihin aikaan ihmiset pääsääntöisesti ovat töissä tai opiskelemassa.


No siis.. Kyllä sitä valoa nyt vielä neljän maissa riittää. Tokihan sitä ihmiset voi päästä töistä hieman aikaisemminkin..  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Loppuvuoden vähäiset kuvat marraskuun ja 
joulukuun kansioissa. Hyvää vuodenvaihdetta ja ensi vuoteen!

----------


## QS6

http://www.jtkuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT...u/IMG_1900.JPG

Hiukan myöhässä kommentointini, mutta aivan loistavia kuvia syyskuun kansiossa kuvat 68-71! Tuoreet kuvakulmat ovat aina mukavia. Noissa kuvissa on vielä aito tekemisen tuntu, Viherlaakson suunnasta Lähderannantielle kääntyessä kun saa ajaa melko tarkasti! Hienoa nähdä myös vanhus WL 25 linjalla 206A.

Noilla kallioilla Turuntien ja Lähderannantien risteyksessä on itsekin tullut joskus kuvailtua, tosin ei linja-autoja.

----------


## JT

Vuoden 2008 kuvat omalta osalta alkavat Ruotsista ja Suomesta.

----------


## b10m55

Kiitokset taas kivoista kuvista. Mukavaa, että herra JT liikkuu kameroineen välillä myös Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolellakin.

Niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että Itä-Helsingissä metron liityntälinjalla päästiin vielä näkemään "Espoon Auton" perinteisen vihreä bussi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen samaa mieltä! Hyviä kuvia olet jälleen kerran ottanut!

----------


## JT

Tammikuun loppupuolen kuvat alkaen tästä ja helmikuun kuvasto karttuu tänne.

----------


## JT

Ja oma maaliskuun kuvastoni starttaa tästä. Etelässä tapahtui semmoinen "ilmastonmuutos" kevään kynnyksellä, että sää hiukan kylmeni ja taivaalta tuleva tavara tuli lumena. :Smile:  

Lisäksi lähes lumettomia helmikuun kuvia Tampereen visiitiltä ja suorastaan ankean harmaa kollaasi muutaman viikon takaisesta testiajosta.

----------


## JT

Tällä kertaa kuvia Lapin maisemista, lähinnä Ylläkseltä ja sitten muutama perusvalotus pääkaupungista.

----------


## jtm

Ihan hienot kuvat sulla. Hienoa, että myös Tampereeltakin oli kuvia. :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Kiitos vaan!

Huhtikuun kuvasto rävähti auki mukavien säiden kera.

----------


## JT

Toukokuisia kuvia perjantailta pääasiassa Herttoniemestä ja Vuosaaresta.

----------


## JT

Kesäkuiset kuvat starttasivat Friisinmäestä, Turunväylältä ja Finnoontieltä. Klik!

----------


## JT

Kävin viime viikon loppupuolella Vaasassa ja reissun otokset löytyvät täältä.

Kesä ei ehkä ole paras aika vuodesta tutustua kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä se on lähes olematon. Rengaslinja 1 joka kiertää lähes koko kaupungin kulkee tunnin välein, minkä lisänä on linjat 2 ja 3 kumpikin noin kahden tunnin vuorovälein.

Kaukoliikenteen puolella osa seudun vakiovuoroista on luonnollisesti kesätauolla ja ne jotka ajetaan, suoritetaan osin pienoiskalustolla.

----------


## ultrix

> Kesä ei ehkä ole paras aika vuodesta tutustua kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä se on lähes olematon. Rengaslinja 1 joka kiertää lähes koko kaupungin kulkee tunnin välein, minkä lisänä on linjat 2 ja 3 kumpikin noin kahden tunnin vuorovälein.


8:n muotoinen linja 1 on kyllä mahdollisimman epäselvä. Satunnainen matkustaja ei voi millään tietää, onko auto lähdössä torilta Gerbyn vai Wanhan Waasan suuntaan. Sen vuoksi tuli syksyllä 2006 menetettyä turhaan tunnin aikaa ja viitisen euroa rahaa. Tarkoitus kun oli mennä Vanhaan Vaasaan ykkösellä, mutta yllätykseksemme bussi lähtikin Gerbyhyn ja palasi samaan paikkaan, mistä oli lähtenytkin.

Jälkeenpäin ajateltuna olisi ollut viisainta jatkaa vain istumista, ilmeisesti bussi olisi jatkanut torilta vanhankaupungin suuntaan joidenkin minuuttien kuluttua.

No, tulipa nähtyä Gerbykin. Ei mitään kovin maata mullistavaa.

----------


## JT

Piipahdin tänään Porvoossa, ja kesäistä kuvista koostuva kaukoliikennepainotteinen kuvasto on nähtävillä täällä.

Huomionarvoista Porvoon seudun liikenteessä on, että liikennettä ei jää kesätauolle yhtä suurissa määrin kuin muissa vastaavan kokoluokan kaupungeissa. Paikallisliikenteen linjoilla 1 ja 2 ajetaan kohtuullisin puolen tunnin vuorovälein keskikesälläkin.

----------


## JT

Lomailin viikon verran Mikkelin suunnalla ja jonkinmoinen satsi kertyi myös bussikuvia, jotka ovat nähtävillä täällä.

Mikkelin sisälläkin tuntuu olevan ihan kohtuullinen bussitarjonta näin kesällä. Ehkä kalustossa olisi vähän moitittavaa, sillä paikkurilinjoja ajetaan ajoittain korkeallakin kalustolla ja toisinaan pikkubusseilla. Pääasiassa kulkevat linjat 1, 2 ja 4, jotka saapuvat torille samaan aikaan ja seisovat muutaman minuutin, jotta vaihdot onnistuvat täsmällisesti.

----------


## JT

Syyskuun kuvasto starttasi Stadin kuvilla, mm. Zoobussin kera.

----------


## JT

Marraskuun kuvastossa kuvia toissa viikolta Itäväylän varrelta sekä tältä päivältä Eduskunnan nurkalta.

----------


## JT

Vuoden viimeisten päivien saaliiksi kertyi kuvia mm. tämän päiväiseltä kierrokselta (nimim. Aleksi.K:n kera) Lahdesta, Riihimäestä ja Hämeenlinnasta. Otokseni ovat nähtävillä täällä.

----------


## JT

Vuoden ensimmäinen kuvasaalis koostuu pääasiassa Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen uusien liikennöintisopimusten aiheuttamista muutoksista linjojen liikennöitsijöissä ja kalustossa.

----------


## JT

Eiliseltä ja tältä päivältä sekä viime viikon perjantailta kertyi hiukan tavallista suurempi kuvasatsi. Klik!

----------


## JT

Tiistaina tuli tehtyä visiitti Tampereen suunnalle, josta kuvia kertyi Pirkanmaan keskuksen lisäksi Nokialta ja Kangasalasta.

Eilen keskiviikkona otin uuden kohteen Länsi-Uudellemaalle Nummelaan ja Lohjalle, joista otetut kuvat on nähtävillä täällä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kangasalasta.


Kangasala taipuu ulkopaikallissijoissa ja poikkeuksellisesti, eli "Kangasalta", "Kangasalle" ja "Kangasalla".

----------


## JT

Tänään tuli viimein otettua matkakortista kaikki ilo irti ja tehtyä ensimmäinen lähiseutumatka. Lähdin Ikealta 280:lla Veikkolaan, josta siirryin mutkittelevalle koululaisvuorolle Evitskogin ja Lapinkylän kautta Kirkkonummen keskustaan. 

Jälkimmäistä vuoroa voin suositella lämpimästi, sillä reitti ja tiestö todellakin mutkittelevat. Tunnin osuudelle sisältyy niin pelto-, metsä- ja järvimaisemaa sekä pienempää että suurempaa tietä. Pari pistoakin sisältyy vuoroon: Aktiivi-instituutti ennen Evitskogia sekä Kauhalan kylällä käynti. Kaiken lisäksi kalusto on sopivan legendaarista: itse pääsin vanhalla Wikströmin Fiftyllä mutta vastaan tuli vielä muutaman vuoden iäkkäämpi Combi-Wiima. Ja tämä kaikki siis YTV-alueen matkakortilla!

Reissun otokset ovat nähtävillä tästä kuvasta lähtien.

----------


## JT

Lomailin vajaat pari viikkoa Lapin maisemissa ja reissun yhteydessä otetut bussikuvat ovat nähtävillä täällä. Kuvat on otettu pääasiassa Rovaniemeltä, Luostolta, Saariselältä ja Ivalosta ja mukana on niin vanhempaa kuin uudempaakin kalustoa:

----------


## TEP70

Jaa, edelleen siis on liikenteessä etumoottori-Kutter Deca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

> Jaa, edelleen siis on liikenteessä etumoottori-Kutter Deca!


Hetkinen, mitähän yksilöä oikein nyt tarkoitat, sillä ainakaan Lapin reissulta ei mielestäni tuollaista kapistusta tarttunut haaviin.

----------


## TEP70

> Hetkinen, mitähän yksilöä oikein nyt tarkoitat, sillä ainakaan Lapin reissulta ei mielestäni tuollaista kapistusta tarttunut haaviin.


No tuota vasemmanpuoleista tuossa vähän ylempänä (LJB-381). Listan mukaan se on Scania F112 vuodelta 1985.

edit: Ei kun ääh, sehän todellakin on Delta-korinen auto. Sotkin mielessäni johonkin jo poistuneeseen autoon, Eskelisellä on ollut etumoottorinen Deca-Kutter, joka oli vielä jollakin koritetulla B110-alustalla.

edit 2: Eli tämän poistolistan autoihin LKE-385 ja LKE-388 sekoitin kuvassasi olevan auton.

----------


## JT

Tein pienen iltapäiväkatselmuksen Järvenpäähän ja Hyrylään ja sieltä kertynyt kuvasato on nähtävillä täällä.

Ja tässä vielä linkki muihin toukokuisiin kuviin PK-seudulta: Klik!

----------


## JT

Tällä kertaa vähän isompi kuvasatsi Jyväskylästä.

----------


## hylje

Kuvat tuntuisivat olevan rikki suurin piirtein tästä eteenpäin.

----------


## Tomi

Nyt ovat ehjiä ainakin minun päätteelläni.

----------


## hylje

Jep, toimii nyt. Ilmeisesti jotain viivästynyttä käsittelyä oli kesken.

----------


## JT

Vietin viime viikolla lomaa Englannissa, ja kuvia kertyi sekä Lontoosta että Manchesterista.

----------


## JT

Elokuun kansio koostuu tähän asti lähinnä tämänpäiväisistä kuvista, joissa taas suurimmaksi osaksi näkyvillä seudulle tuotua uutta tuotetta.

----------


## JT

> Elokuun kansio koostuu tähän asti lähinnä tämänpäiväisistä kuvista, joissa taas suurimmaksi osaksi näkyvillä seudulle tuotua uutta tuotetta.


Kansion kuvat jatkuvat katsauksella syysliikenteen aloituksesta: Klik!

----------


## JT

Eilen otin kuvia aamulla mm. Etelä-Espoon alihankintakalustosta alkaen Soukasta ja iltapäivän kuvat koostuvat pääasiassa Nikkilästä alkaen linjalta 950.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hienoja kuvia olet saanut, ja ihan mielenkiintoista oli tietää millaista kalustoa tuolla Nikkilän suunnalla on. Harvemmin kun niistä mitään täälläkään puhutaan..

----------


## JT

Lyhyt päivän mittainen syysloma tuli vietettyä eilen Salossa ja Turussa, josta takaisin lähdin mukanani 114 kuvaa, joissa mukana mm. Vainiolle käytettynä tullut Vega L.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lyhyt päivän mittainen syysloma tuli vietettyä eilen Salossa ja Turussa, josta takaisin lähdin mukanani 114 kuvaa, joissa mukana mm. Vainiolle käytettynä tullut Vega L.


keneltä tää on käytettynä tullut?

----------


## killerpop

> keneltä tää on käytettynä tullut?


RSG-138 näyttäisi olevan YV3R4A614XA005418, eli ex Lysekils Taxi Trafik (FZX792).
Ja vastaavia pitäisi olla useita tullut, ilmeisesti koko 6 auton sarja

----------


## JT

Ja omat kuvani tältä vuodelta starttaavat Tampereelta.

----------


## JT

Maanantaina tuli kierreltyä Uudellamaalla, josta kuvasato nähtävissä täällä.

----------


## JT

Perjantaina tuli koluttua Länsi-Suomea ja bussikuvia kertyi mm. Porista, Raumalta ja Naantalista.

----------


## JT

Kesäkuulta löytyy kuvia tuttuun tapaan Pääkaupunkiseudulta (mm. linjoilta h6X ja 16X) mutta myöskin Pohjois-Suomesta, jossa vietin juhannuksen.

    

Heinäkuun kuvasto starttasi muutamalla otoksella lähinnä Kirkkonummelta.

----------


## JT

> Elokuun kuvakansioon on ilmestynyt runsaasti uusia  kuvia, viimeiset viikonlopun reissulta, jonka reitti kulki Lahden,  Orimattilan ja Porvoon kautta "HSL-maahan".


Sattumalta olin samana päivänä itsekin Lahdessa kuvailemassa. Lähdin sieltä tosin jo ennen klo 10 kohti Nastolaa, Kouvolaa ja Kotkaa. Paluumatkan Karhulasta tulin juurikin tuossa kuvaamasi PL #939:n kyydissä ja Leppävaaraankin saavuin noin varttia aiemmin NF #118:lla.  :Wink: 

Omat kuvani (131 kpl) perjantailta Lahdesta, Kouvolasta ja Kotkasta löytyvät täältä.

----------


## JT

Syksyn synkeitä kuvia Hyvinkäältä, Riihimäeltä, Mäntsälästä ja Porvoosta täällä.

10/2010-kansio toistaiseksi myös kaukoliikennepainotteinen.

----------


## JT

Uusia kuvia jälleen - tällä kertaa Häme-Pirkanmaa-akselilta sekä Jämsästä. Katso!

----------


## JT

> Vaihteluksi HSL-busseille haluaisin nähdä  kaukoliikenteen vakiovuoroja ja pikavuoroja saapumassa Helsinkiin ja  lähtemässä Helsingistä! Ja mahdollisesti muuallakin kuvattuna kuin  Kampin edustalla.



Omassa kuvastossani  huhtikuun  osiossa mm. juurikin kaukoliikenneautoja Helsingin keskustassa. Lisäksi  muutama otos Kolarin ja Äkäslompolon kalustosta.

Lisäksi alkuvuodelta voisi nostaa esiin  maaliskuun  kuvaston, joka sisältää kuvasarjan mm. Salosta ja Vammalasta.

----------


## JT

454 kuvaa 27.5.-3.6.2011 välisenä aikana käydyltä bussipassi-reissulta nähtävillä täällä jaoteltuna kullekin päivälle.

Tässä vielä kierroksen "lokikirja" pdf:nä.

----------


## JT

Uusia kuvia Pääkaupunkiseudulta kuluvalta viikolta uusiin liikennöintisopimuksiin liittyvistä uutuusbusseista sekä lainakaluston aiheuttamasta kalustosirkuksesta. Linkki.

----------


## JT

Kuvia parin viikon takaa Ruotsista, pääasiassa Tukholman läänistä mutta mukana myös kuvasarjaa mm. Östgötalandista (Norrköping, Linköping) ja Uppsalasta. Linkki

----------


## JT

Lyhyehkö kuvasarja Kööpenhaminan joukkoliikenteestä viime viikolta: Linkki

----------


## JT

Turussa keltainen tilaajaväritys on jo merkittävän hallitseva väri katukuvassa sinivalkoisen TLO-värin jäädessä selkeään vähemmistöön. Tätä ja kevään uutuusbusseja esittelevä kuvasto nähtävillä täällä. Ensimmäiset kuvat ovat Salosta ja Somerolta.

----------


## JT

Joukkoliikennekuvia Alppien suunnalta heinäkuulta nähtävillä täällä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joukkoliikennekuvia Alppien suunnalta heinäkuulta nähtävillä täällä.


Münchenissä on miellyttävän väriset bussit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joukkoliikennekuvia Alppien suunnalta heinäkuulta nähtävillä täällä.


Hienoja kuvia!

Onko Bolzano muuten kaksikielinen muidenkin kuin linjakilpien osalta?

----------


## tlajunen

> Hienoja kuvia!
> 
> Onko Bolzano muuten kaksikielinen muidenkin kuin linjakilpien osalta?


Wikipedian mukaan vuonna 2011 73,8 % puhuu italiaa ja 25,5 % saksaa ensimmäisenä kielenään.

----------


## JT

Viime viikkojen aikana joukkoliikennekuvia ei ole juurikaan kertynyt HSL-alueelta vaan mm. Vuosnaisista, Liipolasta ja Hikivuoresta.

----------


## JT

Viime viikolta kuvia Oslosta sekä kattavammin Suur-Tukholmasta, jossa pääpaino kohdistuu Keskustan ulkopuolelle (mm. Bromma, Jakobsberg, Handen, Gustavsberg, Danderyd, Sollentuna).

http://jtkuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/TEEMAT/Oslo,+Tukholma/

----------

